# lift not working



## weldonjr (Sep 26, 2021)

Kioti dk35 hoist will not lift , it was working and when I started it today it would not lift it is full of fluid . Could it be the filter plugged ? bucket on front works


----------



## weldonjr (Sep 26, 2021)

fixed air locked


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, glad you were successful!!


----------

